# 2006/ 2007 Band Thread - Map



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Canada Goose (Male) banded in Bay City Aug. 2004 - Recovered Oct. 15 2006 in Bay City.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Canada Goose (Male) Banded Sandusky Bay, Ohio Aug. 2003 recovered Bay City Oct. 14 2006. This goose had a white collar.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Female Goose banded on 6-24-2000 in Holland, MI, too young to fly.

Harvested 1-1-07 in Holland, MI


----------

